# Infos zu Asrock 870 Extreme 3



## e-virus (31. Mai 2010)

tag leute,

ich hab im zuge eines anderen threads (neuer rechner am3 basis) schon mal nach nem empfehlenswerten 870er board gefragt.

da gibts zwar noch nicht sooo viel, aber mir wurde das asrock 870 extreme 3 vorgeschlagen.

jetz wollt ich fragen, ob dieses board nennenswerte nachteile zu einem von z.b. asus, gigabyte, msi und bekannten, ich sag mal renommierten herstellern hat. z.b. support, lan-geschwindigkeit, datendurchsätze, stabilität, temperaturen oder auch oc-eigenschaften (also kein extrem-oc, sondern vielmehr normales übertakten um ein paar hundert mhz falls die leistung mal nicht mehr ausreicht)

auch wenns wahrscheinlich noch keine bis wenige tests zu genanntem board oder chipsatz gibt. vielleicht habt ihr ja erfahrungen mit vorherigen chipsätzen und vergleiche zu konkurrierenden herstellern.

zur info noch: ich brauch kein sli/cf und auch keine onboard grafik


vielen dank schon mal für eure tipps


----------



## Erzbaron (31. Mai 2010)

Asrock baut in letzter Zeit verdammt gute Boards, die Zeit wo Asrock die Abfälle von ASUS verscherbelt hat sind glückicherweise vorbei ...

Ansonsten gibts zum 870 Extreme3 nicht viel zu sagen, ein tolles Board  Ich hab mir heute übrigens das 890GX Extreme3 geleistet ... macht nen verdammt guten Eindruck aber leider kann ichs erst Freitag einbauen 

Achja, der BIOS Support bei Asrock ist sehr gut und die OC Option für Ottonormaluser mehr als ausreichend ... Ein nettes ASUS und Asrock only Feature ist auch der UCC Chip zum freischalten von deaktivierten Kernen ...


----------



## Semmelbroesel (31. Mai 2010)

Es gibt derzeitig wie gesagt noch keine Tests zu den 870er Boards deswegen kann ich zu Leistung oder OC-Tauglichkeit wenig sagen.

Ich weiß nur das die Extreme3 Boards viele OC-Funktionen und eine UCC (Unlock CPU Core) Funktion haben.

Das 890GX Extreme3 wurde in der PCGH 6/2010 getestet. 

Aber ich glaube nicht dass man das Ergebnis so ohne weiteres auf andere Chipsätze übertragen kann. 

Bei der Ausstattung kann man allerdings nicht meckern.
2xPCIe X16, FireWire, eSATA USB 3.0 alles was man so braucht.
Nur IDE PS/2 Maus und Floppy Anschlüsse gibt es nicht. 
aber die brauch eh keiner mehr.

Die 870er Boards von Biostar Asus und MSI sind auf jeden Fall schlechter ausgestattet.

Asus, MSI: ohne eSATA und Firewire
Biostar: ohne USB 3.0

Ich würde mal die nächste PCGH abwarten vielleicht steht da was Schlaues drin.


----------



## e-virus (7. Juni 2010)

servus leute,

so, hab mir heute die neue pcgh gekauft und gleich den 870er-board artikel durchgelesen. da war ich bisschen enttäuscht, dass das asrock board nicht dabei ist/war.

und ich versteh auch nicht wirklich wie die jungs das msi vor das gigabyte stufen konnten. ich mein, der praktische nutzen von firewire (camcorder anschluss für folgenden videoschnitt) im gegenzug zu ein bisschen weniger leistung, welche ich auch nicht nachvollziehen kann, ist ja nicht vergleichbar.
aber naja, wie auch immer...

jedenfalls find ichs toll, obwohl ichs nicht wirklich brauche, dass es für den preis schon usb3.0 und sata6gb gibt. deswegen würde ich von den vier boards nur das gigabyte kaufen. den anderen fehlt wie gesagt entweder usb3.0 oder firewire. vom preis her nehmen die sich ja alle nichts.

deswegen wäre ein vergleich zwischen dem gigabyte und dem asrock nicht schlecht gewesen.

hat von euch schon jemand eins der beiden boards und kann was dazu sagen?


----------



## Homie91 (7. Juni 2010)

Würde mir ja das Asrock 870 Extreme 3 kaufen allerdings gibt es das ja halt eigentlich in keinem Shop.
Sonst würde ich das Gigabyte nehmen.


----------



## Semmelbroesel (7. Juni 2010)

Ich würd auch das Gigabyte nehmen.
Bietet mit eSATA, FireWire und USB3 einfach die beste Ausstattung.

Da können mir doch die 10Watt weniger  Leistungsaufnahme beim MSI oder die zusätzlichen OC-Funktion beim Asus egal sein.

Ich finde die PCGH sollte die Ausstattung stärker bewerten.
Die Leistungsunterschiede bewegen sich doch sowieso nur im 5% Bereich.


----------



## Gordon-1979 (25. Juli 2010)

kann das ucc auch den L3-Cache freischalten?


----------



## over-clocker (18. Dezember 2010)

Hallo, Ich habe das As Rock 870 extreme 3 jetzt schon 4 mal Verbaut 
u.a auch in meinen neuen rechner .. 
Ich muss Sagen Hammer ..einfach Hammer für den Peis vorallem ... 
es kostet keine 80€ und bietet alles wirklich alles was mein herz begehrt ausser SLI

Was mir gleich positiv aufgefallen ist ist z.b das display für die POST codes
(Power On Self Test)
ebenso der COMS clear Button .. Hinten bei  der ATX Blende 
Und die wirklich am besten einzustellende lüfterstteuerung die ich jeh in einem board hatte ( 10 modi ! )

Das zusammenspiel des  Speichercontrolers der CPU (1090t)und dem Rest vom Board  ist sehr gut muss ich sagen ich habe ohne spannungserhöhung KVR Speicher 1333  9-9-9-28 auf 1600 8-8-8-24 
eingestellt und die laufen perfekt.
und das bei vollbestückung also 4x2 GB

Auf meinem Asus Rampage extreme (das übrigens fast 3 mal so teuer war )  ist mit den speichern nur ca 1450 mhz drin.

Unter Last wird die Nordbrige nur lauwarm ..
Ich muss wirklich sagen ich bin sehr sehr entäuscht von PCGH das dieses wirklich tolle Board das meiner meinug nach besser ist wie das MSI 
nichtmal getestet wurde .. 
Schähmt euch !!! 
Ich kann das Board wirklich nur jedem empfehlen 
das BIOS bietet viele Möglichkeiten 
Lieferumpfang ist Reichlich .. und selbst die ATX Blende ist sauber beschriftet .. 
Bedenkt bitte das dieses Board KEINEN IDE Controler Mehr hat !
1 PS 2 ist vorhanden nicht so wie oben behauptet 

AsRock 870 Extreme3  = Mein Persönlicher Geheimtipp !!
Ich kaufe mir nie mehr ein teureres Board !


----------



## Perseus88 (19. Dezember 2010)

Zum Asrock 870 Extreme 3

Bei läuft´s überhaupt nicht richtig. Mein Corsair Dominator läuft nur im grundtackt. DDR3 800. Keine NB Multi - Kein HT Multi alles nur bis 10*.
Speichert nicht alle BIOS einstellungen.
Meins geht Montag zurück.


----------



## Homie91 (19. Dezember 2010)

Also meins läuft seit nem halben Jahr super nie Probleme gehabt.


----------



## Wolfseye (28. Dezember 2010)

Hallo,

bin kurz davor mir den AMD Phenom II mit 6 Kernen (1055) und das ASRock 870 Extreme zu holen. Würde aber noch gerne wissen welcher RAM am besten da läuft, oder allgemein läuft ohne Probleme.

Hier ein paar Beispiele von denen ich nicht weiss welche am besten funzen:

G.Skill PC1333 Arbeitsspeicher 8GB DDR3-RAM CL9 Kit: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör

G.Skill PC1333 Arbeitsspeicher 4GB DDR3 CL9 RAM Kit: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör

https://www.amazon.de/Kingston-KVR1...EIOM/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1293575110&sr=8-2

http://www.amazon.de/gp/product/B002LE8D2U/ref=pd_luc_hashrec_03_03

Hat jemand mit einem dieser RAM Bausteine Erfahrung ?

Mfg

Wolf


----------



## quantenslipstream (28. Dezember 2010)

Die Ripjaws laufen meist, aber nicht immer, die Ecos laufen recht zuverlässig.
Wenn du auf Nummer Sicher gehen willst, nimmst du die Value RAM, die laufen garantiert.


----------



## Wolfseye (29. Dezember 2010)

Wie siehts mit denen aus ?

ATELCO COMPUTER - Artikel-Information - 4GB-Kit Kingston HyperX DDR3 1600 CL9

Mfg

Wolf


----------



## Chrismettal (29. Dezember 2010)

Ich kaufe mir ebenfalls des Mainboard und die gleiche Cpu
und mir wurden die Valuerams wärmstens ans herz gelegt


----------



## dogy (4. Januar 2011)

weiss jemand, wie man den nervigen UCC- Screen am Anfang beim booten ausblendet? So dass anstatt dem eine normale POST Meldung erscheint. Hab die Einstellung dafür im BIOS nirgens gefunden


----------



## dogy (6. Januar 2011)

Hat sich dank over-clocker erledigt, thx


----------



## Blink64 (6. Januar 2011)

Moin

  Will mir auch ein 870 Extreme 3 zulegen, da ich eine GTX 460 und als Physx-Karte ne 9500GT oder eine kleine GTX 2xx verbauen will.

  Laut Datenblatt kann das 870 Extreme 3 bei 2 GraKa 8 + 8 Lanes. 

  Meine Frage: Kann man das Board irgendwie Konfigurieren, daß man 16 + 4 Lanes hat?
  Oder muß ich auf ein 870 er Board von Asus, MSI oder Gigabyte ausweichen?
   die können 16 + 4.

  Hat irgendjemand schon Erfahrung damit ? 


  Blink


----------

